
Deploy Rails (production) on your own server - dmistrio
http://www.mistriotis.com/deploy_rails
======
dmistrio
I wrote the tutorial I would like to read. More compartmentalized approach
than most that are out there, identifying component and looking at how they
work together.

Rails version 5.0 with PostgreSQL running on Nginx with Phusion Passenger.

